# Action Saddle Company?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Action Company is the Parent Company of Abetta, Billy Cook of Texas, Saddlesmith, Greg Darnell, Tex-Tan, Hereford, Simco, and Longhorn 

Action Company Branded Saddles were sold via Abetta Distributors but last I heard the quit selling leather saddle with the Action Company Name, Abetta are synthetics and the Action Brand were Leather and they used Ralide Trees, Ralide does not have a 8" Gullet, never did have. 
I sold them years ago and still have friends that work there and keep up with their products :wink:


.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure how to explain the gullet measurement I got, then. I measured between the screws at the front of the saddle and didn't include the fleece. *shrug*

I got the serial number off of it. 21504.1

I am waiting for my best friend to post pics on Facebook so I can steal them and add them to this thread. :lol:

So, what I'm guessing is that this is a decent-quality saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a roping saddle and it's a well made saddle. The gullet is quite wide on mine as well... but not 8".


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll have to measure again. I measured first with a regular tape measure, then with a ruler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not sure how to explain the gullet measurement I got, then. I measured between the screws at the front of the saddle and didn't include the fleece. *shrug*


Conchos normally are placed in the center of Bar, but can be sometimes a little higher or lower than dead center.

Top of Bar is Gullet Width, bottom of bar is bar spread

Unfortunately I tossed my books years ago, but looking at the pic I found of that model, I think it used to have a Full QH Bar, which was a 7" in that Tree.

They were good Saddles, Ralide is a good tree, even tho some people hate them.... they are very strong and lightweight :wink:

Here is the pic I found, is this similar to your saddle?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep! Almost identical! 

I have a couple of pics of it, but the lighting is poor and my friend was shaking, so they're a bit blurred. :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Action Company Western Saddles and Tack - reining rodeo arabian roping riding horse
^ Lookie. LOL


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I found one used a couple of years ago. It was too narrow for my horse but it was good quality. I also recall that it wasn't the most comfortable to ride in...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tack Collector said:


> Action Company Western Saddles and Tack - reining rodeo arabian roping riding horse
> ^ Lookie. LOL


I am, for all intents and purposes, search engine-challenged. I swear I will put the exact same search words into a search engine as someone else and they get a million relevant answers and I'm sitting there scratching my head with nada. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Action is in McKinney, TX. I am still a dealer, but order very little from them any more. Most of their stuff is really cheap -- not all. I do have one of their Saddlesmith Bob Loomis reiners that was originally an NRHA futurity trophy saddle. It rides really good, but then it is one of the few they have that suggested retail is $1900.00 on.


----------

